# Alum Creek Spillway Muskie



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Had half hour to kill before going home stopped at Alum spillway. Had a 3/16th ounce Vibe on started casting it and ripping it back fast pumping it as i did. Water way low but after about 10 casts pole doubles over line starts ripping off and a large Muskie comes out of the water had it on my light rod and reel with 6 pound test for awhile then it tore off. THAT WAS FUN!!! Went back to casting again after ten or so casts pole is about pulled out of my hands another Muskie this one smaller got it to shore as quickly as i could and saw vibe was down its throat and in it's gills!! Bummed out i tried to revive it but it was bleeding bad and splatter me with blood all over shirt and shorts. Took a quick couple pictures and had a cooler put it in got ice took it to a friend who eats them. Only eats ones that are not going to make it,he is a avid Muskie guy and does not waste them if they are going to die. We admired it and then he got the knife and i left. Was great to hook 2 in less then a half hour but was bummed that one died,was after saugeyes not Muskies. Just food for thought to muskie hunters right now was told belly was full of 1"-2" shad so might be a good time to down size and match bait more if they are not biting bigger baits. Just something to chew on i am no Muskie expert though so blow it off it not worth thinking about!!  Here is pic of muskie!!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

based on the # of muskies you catch, I would say you are an expert.

Your catching abilities of all species never ceases to amaze me. We ran into each other below o-shay dam one time, you gave me some good pointers. Nice catching, you are probably the only one who throws vibees below alum spillway during extremely low water (or anytime for that matter). Not anymore lol.

Nice catchin!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

fish only you can hook two in half in hour when your only trying to " kill sometime" any one else that would have been 20,000 casts with a 2 oz bucktail or 9'' swim bait. oddly enough alot of the muskie i have seen come out of there have been caught on smaller baits. good job man nice fish


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Surprised you weren't hitting the Hoover bite again  

I still can't fathom how you manage to get out so much, how many gallons of coffee do you drink everyday? lol

Nice fish, can't believe he didn't slice you off (given that he inhaled the vibe and all)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish FS and thanks for the good tips! I have been battling a nasty cold virus for this whole week that I am on vacation. Uuuuuhhgg.

CG


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

nice catch, sir


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Awesome catch!! I would love to catch a muskie.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish.Never had it but I heard Musky and Pike where pretty tasty


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> Bummed out i tried to revive it but it was bleeding bad and splatter me with blood all over shirt and shorts.


Mouth to mouth resuscitation is not recommended on muskies  .


My son you have offered the proper contrition for killing that fish. We took a vote and decided to let you pass without raking you over the coals


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Net said:


> Mouth to mouth resuscitation is not recommended on muskies  .
> 
> 
> My son you have offered the proper contrition for killing that fish. We took a vote and decided to let you pass without raking you over the coals


Getting trebbles out of there mouth quickly would be a problem, I caught a 5 or 6lb channel a few weeks back on a jitterbug and this guy had both hooks just buried in his mouth, it took a few but I got them out and he is still out there, I had to keep putting him back in for a blow between getting hooks out, he didnt have the hooks in his gills though.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go man 6 pound test that is a challenge getting the vibes back from the rocks let alone a toothy critter.


----------



## RgrPete (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice Fish!! I have over 500 casts easy this year hunting the mighty Muskie, no luck as of yet.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Troy
Man that looks like the same picture of the one you caught at Alum last year?  

Sow :T


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

His crappies and saugeyes all look the same too. I'm starting to wonder if he knows how to fish or if he's just an expert at photoshop. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt this time since he is very generous with helping others.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Leave it to a moderator to try and stir up the stink!! Speaking of Stink that Muskie stink is still on my hands my fishing rod and the towel i forgot about in the van PUGH!!!! Won't mention anything then about the saugeyes last night!! i was up all night tryingto photo shop that pic just can't get the snow and ice out of the picture!!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on the skii. Looks like fall came early in your pic? Didnt realize the leaves are falling already.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice job, I trolled Friday for about 5hrs total, 2 in the rain, all for naught. Maybe next time....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well it is fall below Alum Spillway that was from under the trees by the restroom. Leaves everywhere check it out. Was golfing today and had to make paths on some holes to putt!! Dry weather means dead leaves.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wait a minute you made a path to the hole? What kind've course you playing on? I am sure Oakhaven wouldn't leave their greens looking like that.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Mike stay out of this!!!! Timberview in Marysville if you need to know!!!!


----------

